# A new hobby... (together)



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious really...

The missus told me this morning that she would like us to take up something new, but something that we do together. So I suggested diving and exploring from time to time (also because it's one of my fears I have not fully conquered - I'm scared of big underwater fishes and squidy things... like cuttlefishes), while she suggested martial arts as we discussed a while back.

One thing holding me back with the martial arts training is that I feel it's rather worthless really (well, unless it's JJJ or Muay Thai... haven't had the pleasure of fighting someone trained in Krav Maga or anything however), and I'm not into the whole philosophical thing. What I learnt, I learnt from experience on the streets, and I've already taught my wife the basics. 

Very simple techniques, all you really need, no flashy BS. They are brutal, merciless and even "cheap", but it works and I have no reason to drop it, it's saved my life many times including the times outnumbered and alone, you just drop someone or 2 fast and brutal and the others back away sh-t scared.

She tells me however it's not about just self-defense it's having some fun together, and she thought I would love it. Meh... I can see myself arguing with the instructors. It's strange really, she was never a fighting-type when I first met her...

And she's not really into driving out to the beach weekly just to dive and look at pretty fishies -.- I'm the nature-lover of the family
Meh... decisions decisions, what to do?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a great idea!

Why no do both... or at least enough to get a taste for them. Then decide.

One summer we all went to florida for a couple of week. There was a couple giving in-pool scuba classes. So we took them. Then we signed up for an instructor supervised dive in the Florida Keys. It was a blast. It's the only time I've done this.. be live in New Mexico so our diving opportunities here are limited. But I'd do it again in a heart beat. Also went snokling in Hawaii.. it was like swimming is a fish tank full of tropical fish... only the fish were a lot larger. AFter trying it your wife might get hooked.

And the martial arts... try that as well. Don't argue with the instructors.. you might just learn something. I love martial arts as well, they are a very good workout if done right.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/ But we may not have time for both! Besides I don't want our daughter to be at our neighbours every bloody day or night. Hell imagine if she gets preggie again! The horror the horror the horror!!! O_O

Meh, we already play PC games together trying to kill each other hehe, or we play SP games together. Three hobbies together... I don't know...

But yeah, scuba diving I want to do, I don't know if she will get hooked. Like I already have my own hobby of camping out with my horse (though not really mine, my mate takes care of her for me), wifey reckons it's boring. So I figured she's not as attuned to the beauty of nature as I am.

As for martial arts... >.<!
I always have a problem with authority, to be honest I probably wouldn't even listen to an instructor unless I challenge him to the ring, and only listen if he manages to kick my butt. But I fight dirty as a habit, it's a dangerous ground for me after my childhood on the street.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As for other hobbies we already do hmmm... she and I both love dancing - so does our daughter hehe, it's a family thing. Cooking though, food and beverage is my career, and even if she loves it, I'm very critical of her cooking, though lately she has managed to get me to help her cook which... I have to admit, has been rather romantic compared to... "WTF is this! No hun, NEVER defrost a fish in hot water without the wrapping... SH-T! Are you trying to kill me, peas just do NOT go well with this... WTF?! You know how much I hate cooked carrots in stir fry unless it's shreddred not sliced!" etc etc

Now since our last agreement if the dishes come out sh-t it's my fault... =/


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Dude,

You know it’s not about what you are doing; it’s just about doing something together. 

All three of my grandkids are into skate boarding, been taking them for the last couple of years, I never would have thought at 52 years old my wife and I would take up such a sport, but we bought skateboards and are having a gas learning to ride. We like it so much that we even flew to the beach three times this summer to try surfboarding too. Things we never would have done before? the excitement factor just adds to the connection we are forming. 

Point is, try lots of different things, you never know what you may enjoy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's what wifey says... meh, alright... guess we'll try out both, once I get home I'll let her know, though diving comes first hehe xD Unless she shotguns... -.-

Besides I'm sure she will enjoy watching me scream out bubbles underwater everytime I see something freaky... while unless she screams out bubbles too! I'm getting goosebumps already... but I have to conquer this fear eventually in my lifetime. Already conquered spiders, now bring on the giant squids! xD


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I'm an avid diver - nothing to worry about unless you or your wife are prone to claustrophobia or panic. Don't know where you live but my advice would be to do your book work locally and coordinate to do your check out dives in the caribbean somewhere. Assuming you live anywhere other than the Keys, doing so will guarantee you warmer and much clearer water which will make those first dives much more enjoyable and create a much larger chance that you'll get hooked. It's really common to get certified this way and you get a vacation to boot. If you want to buy your own equipment be aware that the upfront cost for a full rig is pretty steep. If you want to pare it down some buy only a mask, regulator, booties, and dive computer. No matter what you do buy a dive computer if you intend to do anything more than just your check out dives. It really is a safe hobby as long as you always respect it. There's a saying in diving (and other similar hobbies), "there are old divers, and there are bold divers, but there are no old bold divers". That's pretty accurate. My wife and I dive together and you can bring your children into it as they get old enough - I started with my Dad. 

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like fun!

I wish my hubby and I were near a warm ocean. This is something we both really would enjoy. We've been to Hawaii and really had fun snorkeling, we snorkled for hours.- Diving is more intense with the bigger fish. The guide is there helping in case of a big ol white shark or barracuda. Have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm, we live in Sydney lol

As for panic, well, I might panic, don't know about wifey, when it comes to encountering something big. That's the fun of it, I love the ocean but I'm sh-t scared of big things yet fascinated by them. Same with spiders, I respect nature but was scared of them until I forced myself to conquer the fear, toy spiders was a start - scared the sh-t outta wifey though in the past hehe. 

Heh the missus thinks I'm nuts but she agreed to try probably next weekend. I won't spare any expenses with safety though, so it should be safe and great fun... we should have done it earlier while we were in Queensland (the famed great barrier reef) but oh well.

But then I'll have to follow her to check out "kung fu fighters" -.-


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Erm, we live in Sydney lol


Oh well maybe you should disregard the Caribbean suggestion.  Anyway just try to pick a diving destination for checkout dives, not just the closest bit of water. It really will make a difference. I spent my whole life in, on and under the ocean - I'm as comfortable in the water as on land so it's really natural for me. But, everyone I know who dives goes looking for the big critters once they get comfortable. I will say that diving where there are great whites, box jellies and some of the other super nasty critters the GBR is known for would be a gut check for me. But, I would also bet that you can easily choose to dive in areas where those encounters are more and less likely. 

Also, you'll find the absolute best diving is between 30 and 70 feet (roughly 10 and 25 meters - you're on metric right?). Above 30 feet it's way to hard to control your buoyancy to be fun and your way to subjected to surface wave action. Below 70 feet the consequences of a bad decision start going up pretty dramatically and the light starts to get filtered out pretty badly and everything is starting to turn blue. 

Diving, you (generic for any diver) are the biggest danger to you. The critters are a distant second.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, I understand this very well, when handled right, critters are not dangerous, I come from a background who lived amongst wild wolves and bears. But erm... ocean critters...  its different, and you're definitely in THEIR territory; underwater.

Don't worry we'll take it slow, I don't think I want to hop into water either only to see a huge whale shark then panic and climb back up to the boat lol

Same as how it's not like I immediately handled a huntsman spider on my first go without first getting used to the shape of spiders using a toy then allowing small spiders on me before bigger ones. What inspired me to do that was family who still live out in the wilds telling me I've lived too long in the cities (all my life) and I've not learnt to live with the land, after I stomped a spider with my foot and lost their respect.

But one day, and it's almost a dream, to be able to ride a whale shark, and I want my wife to experience the moment by my side when it happens.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ARGH... diving, it's my idea, yet now I'm getting sh-t scared :scratchhead:

No I don't let wifey know, she'll give me sh-t and laugh her ass off... -.-
Darn evil lady seems to delight in watching me crack.

I can't exactly chicken out now though I think the missus does sense some fear in what I just got myself into... I'm putting on a brave face...But it's not helping with me for some reason looking up shark attacks and giant squids on youtube, I'm as fascinated as well as terrified... and stingrays! Giant jellyfishes! I also heard that it may be very difficult to breathe properly for beginners... hell am I nuts?

Missus doesn't seem too troubled, I think... hmmm >.>


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Just curious really...
> 
> Meh... decisions decisions, what to do?


My MIL and FIL have a hobby they do together. They complain. They complain about:

Everything other people do;
Everything other people say;
Everywhere other people go;
How other people do everything;
etc, etc, etc.

It's as cheap as chips to do, you don't need and kit or training and they seem blissfully happy together.

Go figure


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Breathing is nothing to worry about, it's actually very relaxing because you can hear your breathing and it's very rhythmic. The only slightly "weird" thing is you can't breathe through your nose. Don't worry about the big critters, it's a big ocean and they're far and few in between. On check out dives you'll be on beginner dive sites, your more likely to see Nemo than anything that can hurt you. Think about what a diver looks like to a fish. This big multicolored, bug eyed thing, floundering around blowing huge amounts of bubbles, if I were a fish I'd run which is exactly what they do. 

Every diver I hear about getting killed is either doing something really really stupid or they are spearfishing. Wounded fish and blood change the situation, which is why I don't spearfish. 

Go for it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

